# 25 years shelf life, check again.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Many of you guys out there have commercially made dry/freeze dry goods and we know they are expensive and the proper storage is what actually keeps this food items good for the manufacture stated years the problem is that food storage warehouses have, should have, the proper conditions. Do you have these conditions?
My question to them was.
What would be the proper storage condition to maximize the longevity of your dry goods in my home? And so far I got this 3 answers.


Nitro-Pak Preparedness Center
Thank you for your email! The best temperature would be 72°F or cooler and above freezing if possible - too much freezing and thawing may effect the texture.
And
Dehydrated Food Storage
The ideal or optimum temperature for long-term food storage is 60˚F in a cool, dry place where the temperature remains fairly constant. Extreme fluctuations in temperature can cause the food to lose its nutritional value.
Wise Foods.
Thank you so much for contacting us. My name is ----------------- and I will be your direct contact for any questions or purchases from Wise Food Storage. In response to your question the cooler you are able to keep the product the better it will store and the longer shelf life it will get. That being said if you are able to keep it in temperatures 70-75 degrees you should be able to get 20-25 years out of the product without a problem.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think I'd go with Dehydrated Food Storage, The ideal or optimum temperature for long-term food storage is 60˚F in a cool, dry place where the temperature remains fairly constant. Extreme fluctuations in temperature can cause the food to lose its nutritional value. BUT having all three with different answers is strange, especially Wise saying 70-75 degrees.


----------

